# Rodman Going Pro



## VegasParent (Jan 12, 2021)

Dennis Rodman's daughter opts for NWSL draft
					

The daughter of former NBA star Dennis Rodman has declared herself eligible for the upcoming NWSL draft.




					www.espn.com


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 12, 2021)

VegasParent said:


> Dennis Rodman's daughter opts for NWSL draft
> 
> 
> The daughter of former NBA star Dennis Rodman has declared herself eligible for the upcoming NWSL draft.
> ...


I am going to say, "Bad Move".


----------



## GT45 (Jan 12, 2021)

Grades were the issue. She had no choice from what I hear.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 13, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Grades were the issue. She had no choice from what I hear.


If that is the case then it explains why she de committed from her prior offer before going to WSU. It can be assumed that  simply she did not have the grades to be accepted and possibly knew staying afloat academically was a burden.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 13, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I am going to say, "Bad Move".


Please. Stop it. She learned from the best. Her dad always made the right moves. She is just keeping it Rodman style.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 13, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Please. Stop it. She learned from the best. Her dad always made the right moves. She is just keeping it Rodman style.


Touché.


----------



## crush (Jan 13, 2021)

I have 5 minutes of spare time and wanted to give my crush on this.  Who cares?  Meaning, who cares?  Why the attack on her grades?  Why tell us gossip on her?  She's a woman who made the decion to play pro.  My dd had the honor to ball against her as a baby goat every week.  Talk about about fast on da wing.  Gongrats to you Trinity and to any high school grad who wants to go pro.  I do get time to read all the post.  See you fellas tomorrow.  Go girls and go soccer.  Club, AYSO, Pro or College.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 13, 2021)

crush said:


> I have 5 minutes of spare time and wanted to give my crush on this.  Who cares?  Meaning, who cares?  Why the attack on her grades?  Why tell us gossip on her?  She's a woman who made the decion to play pro.  My dd had the honor to ball against her as a baby goat every week.  Talk about about fast on da wing.  Gongrats to you Trinity and to any high school grad who wants to go pro.  I do get time to read all the post.  See you fellas tomorrow.  Go girls and go soccer.  Club, AYSO, Pro or College.


If her academics at WSU are forcing her to leave and going to NWSL is her course of action then this is merely a discussion to understand why with background. Therefore I still think it’s a bad decision as an education is a priority.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 13, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> If her academics at WSU are forcing her to leave and going to NWSL is her course of action then this is merely a discussion to understand why with background. Therefore I still think it’s a bad decision as an education is a priority.


Education is important, but it isn’t the only important thing.

Rodman, if she has her head on right, has a perfectly good career path as an athlete in her 20s and coach after that.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 13, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Education is important, but it isn’t the only important thing.
> 
> Rodman, if she has her head on right, has a perfectly good career path as an athlete in her 20s and coach after that.


When choosing a career path I think it’s invaluable. Sure, it’s not the only important thing, but what’s important is debatable and we are talking about a college student. Does she have her head on right? I wonder if that’s true. Yes, she may be a good professional and because you play doesn’t mean you can coach or want to. Most professionals do not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 13, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Education is important, but it isn’t the only important thing.
> 
> Rodman, if she has her head on right, has a perfectly good career path as an athlete in her 20s and coach after that.


Agree.  Sounds like education is not important to her at the moment.  Why waste time and money.  The opportunity cost of tuition over time is nearly a million bucks.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 13, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> When choosing a career path I think it’s invaluable. Sure, it’s not the only important thing, but what’s important is debatable and we are talking about a college student. Does she have her head on right? I wonder if that’s true. Yes, she may be a good professional and because you play doesn’t mean you can coach or want to. Most professionals do not.


College works out great for some people.  But it isn’t for everyone, nor should it be.  Nothing wrong with that.

If she’s having trouble with the athlete track at WSU, are you sure 3 more years of the same will help?   Sounds miserable.

Even if she finished, I know what the world would pay for a wazzoo general studies graduate with a C- average.  I also know what the world would pay for a former WNT player willing to coach club or JC.

The general studies degree doesn’t add much, and is probably harder for her to acquire than the social skills needed to coach.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 13, 2021)

crush said:


> I have 5 minutes of spare time and wanted to give my crush on this.  Who cares?  Meaning, who cares?  Why the attack on her grades?  Why tell us gossip on her?  She's a woman who made the decion to play pro.  My dd had the honor to ball against her as a baby goat every week.  Talk about about fast on da wing.  Gongrats to you Trinity and to any high school grad who wants to go pro.  I do get time to read all the post.  See you fellas tomorrow.  Go girls and go soccer.  Club, AYSO, Pro or College.


I did not attack her grades. I just told the truth. Her academic history was no secret when she was changing high schools, or was dropped from UCLA for grades. She was not getting it done at WSU and she is moving on. She is very talented. School is not for everyone. Good luck to her.


----------



## SoccerLocker (Jan 13, 2021)

Taken with 2nd pick.  Guess it wasn’t so dumb.


----------



## crush (Jan 14, 2021)

GT45 said:


> I did not attack her grades. I just told the truth. Her academic history was no secret when she was changing high schools, or was dropped from UCLA for grades. She was not getting it done at WSU and she is moving on. She is very talented. School is not for everyone. Good luck to her.


The truth is, she's an excellent soccer player and one of the best in the country   So your saying if she had 4.0 she would have gone to Bruins?  I dont think so 45.  No soccer in Pac 12 so I'm not sure she had anything to get done except boring school.....lol  just kidding   However, you know the truth so that's that.  I'm telling anyone who will listen to me.  Times are changing and what you value today will be different tomorrow.  Meaning, you can do whatever the heck you want because you wont be brainwashed into thinking education is the only path to greatness.  It's just one way to be great.


----------



## Luis Andres (Jan 14, 2021)

I would say the fact her Daddy is Dennis Rodman and she does not have to worry about money in the future then it’s a great idea to go pro.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 14, 2021)

Luis Andres said:


> I would say the fact her Daddy is Dennis Rodman and she does not have to worry about money in the future then it’s a great idea to go pro.


see Mac’s earlier comment that D. Rodman may not have saved all that much.  He is playing in TJ now.   Turns 60 this year.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 14, 2021)

dad4 said:


> see Mac’s earlier comment that D. Rodman may not have saved all that much.  He is playing in TJ now.   Turns 60 this year.


Maybe because he also has a shit ton of Child Support and/or Alimony payments to make as well.  Both of which indirectly benefit his kids. 

How much did he put into Trust Funds for his Kids?  

You don’t know so don’t speculate.......


----------



## crush (Jan 14, 2021)

Rodman, *18*, "This has been *my dream* forever, I've been playing soccer *since I was 4* years old," she said in an interview shortly after being drafted, with mother Michelle celebrating by her side.  Rodman was due to play as a forward for Washington State University, yet her freshman collegiate season last fall was postponed due to the coronavirus pandemic. She has familial ties to the university; her brother, DJ, is a sophomore on Washington State's men's basketball team. She said* because of the pandemic*, the timing worked out for her to turn toward her professional career. She added, "Right now I think it's the *perfect time *to get in there and learn and become a better player."


----------



## GT45 (Jan 14, 2021)

crush said:


> Rodman, *18*, "This has been *my dream* forever, I've been playing soccer *since I was 4* years old," she said in an interview shortly after being drafted, with mother Michelle celebrating by her side.  Rodman was due to play as a forward for Washington State University, yet her freshman collegiate season last fall was postponed due to the coronavirus pandemic. She has familial ties to the university; her brother, DJ, is a sophomore on Washington State's men's basketball team. She said* because of the pandemic*, the timing worked out for her to turn toward her professional career. She added, "Right now I think it's the *perfect time *to get in there and learn and become a better player."


What do you expect her to say? I was not going to be academically eligible so I had to make this decision? Keep in mind that college players who were drafted are able to play this spring for their universities and then go on to their pro teams. UCLA has three seniors doing this. You will notice that Rodman is not because she cannot.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 14, 2021)

I think good for her. If she was going to college to be a CPA or a scientist then it might be an unwise move.  If her goal was to play pro soccer and college was just a vessel then maybe a good move.  She sounds happy playing soccer and can make a few bucks then she should go for it she is 20!.  If she is done by 25 or even 30 she can still get a different career.  Maybe even be moderator on a soccer forum


----------



## crush (Jan 14, 2021)

GT45 said:


> *What do you expect her to say?* I was not going to be academically eligible so I had to make this decision? Keep in mind that college players who were drafted are able to play this spring for their universities and then go on to their pro teams. UCLA has three seniors doing this. You will notice that Rodman is not because she cannot.


I believe what she had to say and that is enough for me.  If no pandemic, she would have balled in the fall and win NCAA College Cup and then be a one and done player, MOO!  Have you seen her play in person?  I did for two years and she is the real deal.  Her dream was to go to college with her bro, play a year or two and then go pro.  WSU would have won it all with her.  I'm sure she knows their will be zero chance of Spring soccer.  I hope the girls can play but it's not looking good right about now.  You make it sound like the draft was her back up because she didnt do her school work.  Crush wrong?  Seriously, she's #2 draft pick and will have all her needs met because she's one of the best.  Her dad was insane and worked his off in every game.  She is the same way.  My dd and her and RT would battle in scrimmages and it was fun to watch.  Something about those Blues players.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 14, 2021)

It is yet to be seen if she is one of the best and will make an impact.  She has only played against other youth players, never with grown woman or at the full team level.  I have also seen her play over the years and have seen other players go head to head with her.  If college isn’t for her then going pro is a good plan but let’s see what she does and earn that reputation at this next level she will be playing at.   Everyone sad MP was the next best player and over the years since she left UCLA it has not panned out yet.  Injuries and other things can happen to derail one’s shiny plan and things don’t quite manifest.  Wish her the best as now the real work begins.


----------



## crush (Jan 14, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> *It is yet to be seen if she is one of the best and will make an impact.  She has only played against other youth players, never with grown woman or at the full team level.  I have also seen her play over the years and have seen other players go head to head with her.  If college isn’t for her then going pro is a good plan but let’s see what she does and earn that reputation at this next level she will be playing at.   Everyone sad MP was the next best player and over the years since she left UCLA it has not panned out yet.  Injuries and other things can happen to derail one’s shiny plan and things don’t quite manifest.  Wish her the best as now the real work begins.*


So what?  She's is #2 and can play soccer full time and have fun.  MP was in a bad system.  Based on my studies, she was torn and I mean really torn.  I believe she wanted college life and I think she would have been happier, MOO!  The top goats all have different goat dreams.  I know a goat that dreamed of playing at UCLA and she did and is going pro.  Not all goats what to go to college.  Some just want to play soccer, travel and visit the world.  I swear I had a dream that my dd was teaching young girls in Iran how to play soccer.  Dreamer I guess I am


----------



## notintheface (Jan 14, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> make a few bucks


"few bucks" being the operative words. Dad's gonna be paying for her accommodations, transportation, and food, that's for sure.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 14, 2021)

crush said:


> I believe what she had to say and that is enough for me.  If no pandemic, she would have balled in the fall and win NCAA College Cup and then be a one and done player, MOO!  Have you seen her play in person?  I did for two years and she is the real deal.  Her dream was to go to college with her bro, play a year or two and then go pro.  WSU would have won it all with her.  I'm sure she knows their will be zero chance of Spring soccer.  I hope the girls can play but it's not looking good right about now.  You make it sound like the draft was her back up because she didnt do her school work.  Crush wrong?  Seriously, she's #2 draft pick and will have all her needs met because she's one of the best.  Her dad was insane and worked his off in every game.  She is the same way.  My dd and her and RT would battle in scrimmages and it was fun to watch.  Something about those Blues players.


Her dream was to go to UCLA. That is why she committed there. She could not get in academically so she switched to WSU, where her brother goes. Yes, I have seen her play. She is very good against youth players. She will now be playing against women. I think she is very talented, but I would not have taken her as the #2 overall pick. I beg to differ quite a bit on comparing her work ethic to her fathers.


----------



## crush (Jan 15, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Her dream was to go to UCLA. That is why she committed there. She could not get in academically so she switched to WSU, where her brother goes. Yes, I have seen her play. She is very good against youth players. She will now be playing against women. I think she is very talented, but I would not have taken her as the #2 overall pick. I beg to differ quite a bit on comparing her work ethic to her fathers.


She said her dream is pro and you say its something else.  I'll go with what she says her dream is and I'll leave her grades out of this.  It wont matter anyways so it's a mute point.  Let's stay positive and wish her the best.  Go Trinity!!!


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 15, 2021)

I did wish her the best and I did say that if college wasn’t her path that is fine to go in whatever direction she thinks is best.  I was objecting to the glowing praise and naming a player as queen of soccer before they have even stepped into the arena to prove their merit.  Hope she achieves her dreams but let’s see how things go before we give her the trophy


----------



## crush (Jan 15, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> I did wish her the best and I did say that if college wasn’t her path that is fine to go in whatever direction she thinks is best.  I was objecting to the glowing praise and naming a player as queen of soccer before they have even stepped into the arena to prove their merit.  Hope she achieves her dreams but let’s see how things go before we give her the trophy


I'm praising her for doing what she wants.  According to her, she has a dream to play soccer.  Some of you want to add the "school dream" to the soccer dream.  That has always been my rant.  I played all your egos because soccer was hijacked by some assholes.  Not you, just those who like power & control.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 15, 2021)

You said her dream was to go to WSU with her brother. I corrected your false statement. Here is your quote: "Her dream was to go to college with her bro, play a year or two and then go pro." That was not correct. She wanted to go to UCLA.


----------



## crush (Jan 15, 2021)

GT45 said:


> You said her dream was to go to WSU with her brother. I corrected your false statement. Here is your quote: "Her dream was to go to college with her bro, play a year or two and then go pro." That was not correct. She wanted to go to UCLA.


OK, you know it all.....lol!  Seriously, I was testing to see how much you really know things and well, you know things.  Do you think she had a dream to play pro too or just UCLA and then become a doctor or lawyer?


----------

